# Vent eggs again!!



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

I decided this time i want to pull them..and raise them myself..now i am completely new at this so whats best way of removing them? (mine are in a brom) and also what should i put them into and how much water should i add..also when the water evaporates do i just add more? thanks!


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

not sure if it is the same with FG vents, but if it is in the center axil I usually just use a turkey baster and suck them out, because they are usually in the water. But if they are on the middle to upper portion of a brom leaf then I usually use a plastic spoon, or spork.

And as for raising them, I have found that if you put them in small petri dishes and them put the lid on backwards so that you leave a small space open for ventillation, it works great. I am no expert but so far 3 tads are on their way out of 4 eggs. Also, I usually leave them in there until I see the back bone staring to form, that saves me time of checking and waiting to see if they are good, once I pull them.

Hope it works!


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the help! its hard to see how many eggs there are its just on one of the leaves. I can always see 2 of them sitting by them in there when i come home from work..and usually the 3rd somewhere else.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

I just counted and theres 8 eggs.. could this even be possible? i didnt think they could have so many.. wow.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Some froggers I know refer to vents as 'rat frogs'- now you know why


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice! Please post as they "grow" into tads. I'd like to see that process if you wouldn't mind^^

William


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Will do . I am pulling them today will update every now and then on the process..keep in mind this is my first time .


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Good deal Mikee - How long have you had these guys for? I certainly bet they feel home in that 44g, can you post some pics on that as well? 

Thanks for sharing,

William


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

I have had them for 3months..i have to charge the battery than i will try to get some pictures.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

March-12-08


























working on the FTS..wont be for awhile though  still need to add a plant or 2...
actually looking for a plant that will do well in a shady area..


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

If the water starts drying out in the petri dish, using just an eye dropper, add a drop or two at a time until the eggs are surrounded in a puddle again. Also, if you keep them in a small rubbermaid with wet paper towels on the bottom, it will help to keep the water from drying up as quick because of the humidity. Congrats on your batch of eggs! Keep posting so we can see them grow up!


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Well one hatched out today..but i think i took it out too early because well it doesnt move anymore . I saw it wiggling around so i thought i should take it out.. maybe too early? .. i dont know.


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

I find that most tads will appear lifeless for the first few days after hatching. When they do first start to swim around, it takes a little time to get it right. Or maybe they are chasing their tails :wink: . IME I keep the water level low to about 1" for the first couple of weeks. Good Luck.

Keith


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Picture updates please Mike!


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like 1 tad made it! hes not very active yet though so i wont try feeding. Hes in about 1 inch or so of R/O water right now and i will be adding more once hes more active. I added a bit of duckweed and moss in there aswell. At first i thought he was dead for the first 2 days because when i disturbed him he wouldn't move but today it appears he is alive! anyways heres a picture..its not a very good one though..


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Cool man 8) . Keep us updated on those pictures! Where do you get duckweed?


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

I think you can get it from your LFS. I am not sure where i got mine anymore lol..i had it along time ago when i use to have my planted tank setup.

Well today he is much much more active hes actually swimming around now  so i think i will try giving him some food.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing - poor guy I'm sure he's scared and lonely  . What do you like to feed him?


----------

